# Würmer



## Teichforum.info (1. Okt. 2003)

Hallo.

Ich habe zwei OASE BIOTEC 10 und da habe ich etwas merkwürdiges beobachtet. Bei beiden Ausläufen sind im Rohr ( ungefähr noch 50cm lang ) kleine schwarze __ Würmer. Das ganze Rohr ist voll davon. Selbst im Bachlauf sitzen diese Würmer überall an den Steinen. Allerdings nur im Wasser. Was sind das für Würmer ? Ist das normal ? Woher kommen die ? Sind die für Fische / Menschen schädlich ? 

Hoffe auf zahlreiche Antworten.

Lieben Dank

Sven


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Okt. 2003)

*Zuckmückenlarven*

Hallo 
schau mal
unter Filtertechnik  :
BeitragVerfasst am: Sa Sep 27, 2003 11:53    Titel: __ Würmer im Filter.
und folgende
mfG
karsten.


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Okt. 2003)

hallo sven,

hier der direkte link:
http://forum.tommis-page.de/viewtopic.php?t=814/?q=*fliege*

gruß jürgen


----------

